# Canon EOS 5 (A2e) 35mm Question



## mr.mike (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello all,
Just picked up 2 EOS 5 film cameras with quartz date feature.  Both cameras work well, but one appears to have a dead battery for the date function.  Were is the battery for this function located? 
Thank you for your help,
Mike


----------

